
Piano Genie: An Intelligent Musical Interface - benanne
https://magenta.tensorflow.org/pianogenie
======
chrisdonahue
Thx for posting our project! There's a web demo that you can try out here:
[https://tensorflow.github.io/magenta-demos/piano-
genie/](https://tensorflow.github.io/magenta-demos/piano-genie/)

Some additional improvisation videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hk7Imdvh9s&index=2&list=PLB...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hk7Imdvh9s&index=2&list=PLBUMAYA6kvGVOmhAwLRP4i_L15D7AoWDJ)

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
krishna78
Incredible! Looking forward to connect something more expressive like the Roli
and get MPE based output.

